# Solved: Yum Problems



## dan223 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi, I am using centos 4.4 with openvz,

I was trying to install Hypervm on one of our nodes, however when running yum commands like yum update I get the following error:

error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - Permission denied (13)
error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm

Also when running the command to install hypervm

Repository extras is listed more than once in the configuration
Repository updates is listed more than once in the configuration
Repository base is listed more than once in the configuration
Repository addons is listed more than once in the configuration
Setting up Install Process
Setting up repositories
Reading repository metadata in from local files
Excluding Packages in global exclude list
Finished
Parsing package install arguments
No Match for argument: php
Nothing to do
installing php failed. Please fix yum/up2date.

However when installing php it fails and returns the error above. If someone can help that would be great.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi dan23,

Have you tried downloading the latest yum from the duke website here?

-- Tom


----------



## dan223 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi, I forgot to update the thread, I actually fixed the problem myself by using the command les -da, so if anyone has the same problem trying running that one command.


----------

